
Struggling Towards Reliable Capybara JavaScript Testing - shafyy
https://bibwild.wordpress.com/2016/02/18/struggling-towards-reliable-capybara-javascript-testing/
======
shafyy
I've been struggling with Capybara for some time now. I found this post and it
was really helpful. I thought some other people might also appreciate it on
here.

Slowly coming to the conclusion that it's a major waste of time trying to
achieve 100% with Capybara, I decided to reduce the relative amount of
feature/integration tests we have and increase the amount of unit and
functional tests.

How are you guys handling this issue?

